# Pencil Drawing of my favorite composer :)



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

using graphite and charcoal


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Minor Sixthist said:


> View attachment 95371
> 
> 
> using graphite and charcoal


over 30 years ago I picked up a similar drawing of the same composer by an artist selling his stuff on the street in Metz.....only difference is he is looking in the other direction-drawing is framed and leaning against the skirting board at the top of the stairs right now so looking at your impressive rendering came as a bit of a shock!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

jim prideaux said:


> over 30 years ago I picked up a similar drawing of the same composer by an artist selling his stuff on the street in Metz.....only difference is he is looking in the other direction-drawing is framed and leaning against the skirting board at the top of the stairs right now so looking at your impressive rendering came as a bit of a shock!


Thank you so much!! As soon as I get a house of my own I've basically vowed to find the portrait of Ravel by Manguin and Chopin by Delacroix. Art of musicians is so great because the emotions invoked by the visual art are so in line with those invoked by the music, but the different medium is a new perspective. Cheers.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice! Always a fairly stern looking fellow to have written such expressive music. I'm not sure I'd want to try entertaining him as a dinner guest.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Weston said:


> Very nice! Always a fairly stern looking fellow to have written such expressive music. I'm not sure I'd want to try entertaining him as a dinner guest.


Haha, agreed. He certainly looked stern, but in a very interesting way... like a coy, yet distant stern.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> View attachment 95371
> 
> 
> using graphite and charcoal


Great!


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Great!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very well done Minor Sixthist, I wish I had your painting / drawing skills.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got done rehearsing the orchestral version of Le Tombeau de Couperin a few hours ago. What a piece, and what a composer. Nice drawing too, by the way!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Nicely done. I like the stylised approach.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Very well done Minor Sixthist, I wish I had your painting / drawing skills.


Thank you very much Pugg! It means a lot.



Gordontrek said:


> I just got done rehearsing the orchestral version of Le Tombeau de Couperin a few hours ago. What a piece, and what a composer. Nice drawing too, by the way!


Awesome piece, and an orchestral version sounds super interesting, so that must've been lots of fun. And thank you!



Marinera said:


> Nicely done. I like the stylised approach.


Thank you! I've sketched out my next project and may just start up a French composers portfolio.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Minor Sixthist said:


> View attachment 95371
> 
> 
> using graphite and charcoal


Would you trust this dude to orchestrate your piano composition?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Would you trust this dude to orchestrate your piano composition?


Probably not, he looks shady!

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Probably not, he looks shady!
> 
> :tiphat:


He's either Maurice Ravel or Vice President Mike Pence. If the latter, he can orchestrate my piano suite in three movements. He couldn't do any worse with it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Minor Sixthist said:


> Thank you very much Pugg! It means a lot.
> 
> Awesome piece, and an orchestral version sounds super interesting, so that must've been lots of fun. And thank you!
> 
> Thank you! I've sketched out my next project and may just start up a French composers portfolio.


If so, be sure to share them with us, please.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Pugg said:


> If so, be sure to share them with us, please.


Sure thing! Thanks a lot for the support! :tiphat:


----------

